# Best way to answer "Tell me about yourself." in a job interview



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

I have always fumbled with this question as I have nothing to back up my claims. I have little experience so I cannot guarantee that I can bring the company x number of clients per year, or $x of profit annually, neither do I know how profitable I am.

I only have a testimonial letter from my previous boss to backup whatever I say on an interview. The answer I plan to say when asked is, "The compliment people give me most frequently is that I am a diligent, reliable and trustworthy employee." However, I need more details to fill in as most interviewers expect me to at least speak for half a minute, and I don't wish to lie. Other than this, I looked through what teachers describe me as in report cards, but these testimonials are vague, can be used to describe more than 25% of the students in my class and they don't describe me well anyway.

How should I come up with a more detailed answer to this?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I've tended to use things like 'I'm a quick learner/enthusiastic person/dedicated', 'I have x hobby' (which shows dedication and hard work), 'I enjoy x' (which shows I'm suitable for the position). I think it's better to say it about yourself to show you have an opinion, rather than quoting others. It shows more conviction.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Never done a job interview but looked around and found some stuff. 

For your experience problem you could say:
"Im still building experience but am a fast learner." 

Also can use something like " im dedicated and goal oriented, i do my work to the best of my ability." 

Maybe even something like " I prefer to keep my work place professional and dont try to ruffle any feathers of my fellow employees." 

You can even throw in " i tend to be neat and organized so that i know where everything is so that i am on time with my work."

I dont know, best i could come up with off the top of my head also as a side note dont prattle on about yourself or your life personally since i doubt these guys really care, they probably just wanna see how you react to this kinda question and how you would present yourself.

Apparently this is a really hard question and some tips i found are 1. be confident when answering and try not to beat around the bush(keep it short and dont ramble about yourself). 2. Make a script of what your gonna say before hand and practice it since you dont wanna look at your resume in front of them while answering. 3. focus(apparently) list five strengths related to the job in question.

Not much help i wager but still its what i got.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Aquamarine said:


> I have always fumbled with this question as I have nothing to back up my claims. I have little experience so I cannot guarantee that I can bring the company x number of clients per year, or $x of profit annually, neither do I know how profitable I am.
> 
> I only have a testimonial letter from my previous boss to backup whatever I say on an interview. The answer I plan to say when asked is, "The compliment people give me most frequently is that I am a diligent, reliable and trustworthy employee." However, I need more details to fill in as most interviewers expect me to at least speak for half a minute, and I don't wish to lie. Other than this, I looked through what teachers describe me as in report cards, but these testimonials are vague, can be used to describe more than 25% of the students in my class and they don't describe me well anyway.
> 
> How should I come up with a more detailed answer to this?


You're not answering the question that well if you just share what people think about you.

When people would ask me to tell them about myself in interviews, I would share my background.

"Well, 3 years ago I started as a full charge bookkeeper at my previous employer. I did... X Y Z . This December, I graduated from Ferris State University with a Bachelor of Science in accounting. I'm currently seeking a job which will satisfy... X Y Z career objectives. I currently exploring my options."

If you have no experience to share, then just find ways to fill-in pertinent details about yourself. "I've always enjoyed doing X Y Z." "My favorite subject in school was X Y Z, which relates to the position I'm looking for." "My strengths are X Y Z."

Hope that helps.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

What's the job?


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

consciousness said:


> What's the job?


No specific job, I just go for anything I can get, from retail associate jobs, F & B service, administrative assistants and flight attendant (which seems to discriminate me for wearing glasses and having freckles on my face, or I just have really poor speech). I have a degree in business studies (which is virtually useless in the workplace) and only 6 months of retail experience at the moment.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

My best suggestion is to collect as much information as you can about your potential new workplace and employer.
Once you're at the interview observe them thoroughly. What kind of person are they? 
What can you read through they way the present themselves, they way they speak and their body language?

The list of qualities you've written is pretty good but in many cases it would be best to look at the person in front of you and understand what they want you to say. Notice how people around you move, dress and speak, laugh at their jokes, feign interest when you have none and inflate your talents if you must but in a believable way. I'm quite sure everyone nowadays lists "workaholic"as their main flaw.

Good luck~


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

There isn't actually a right or wrong answer since every employer is different and looks for different things.

The key here is to do research on the employer and ask them what it is that they want and look for.

They will question you to see if you fit what they want and they may try withhold information about what they really look for to prevent you from lying about who you really are etc... 

Aside from the obvious fundamental traits like...
Responsible, reliable, confident, good with dealing with people, having a good attitude etc.. etc... I'd generally rock into an interview and make myself stand out.

I find that showing assertiveness and initiative are key, don't be afraid to challenge your employers and look for ways to show what areas of improvements they could benefit from and how you can contribute to the change etc...


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

ShoreWaves said:


> My best suggestion is to collect as much information as you can about your potential new workplace and employer.
> Once you're at the interview observe them thoroughly. What kind of person are they?
> What can you read through they way the present themselves, they way they speak and their body language?
> 
> ...


I really am not going to list "workaholic" as my main flaw. I can work hard if there's a need to, but I am not a workaholic. Wouldn't it be considered a strength in the employer's point of view? I don't have that much energy (I can work hard in short bursts, but not for, say, 6 months in a row) and I hate to disappoint people when I fall below expectations, so I tend to keep things down to the facts and modest. Maybe I need to exaggerate a little after all, since I get passed for job offers a lot. Not sure if it's me or the economy is truly that bad.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Aquamarine said:


> I really am not going to list "workaholic" as my main flaw. I can work hard if there's a need to, but I am not a workaholic. Wouldn't it be considered a strength in the employer's point of view? I don't have that much energy (I can work hard in short bursts, but not for, say, 6 months in a row) and I hate to disappoint people when I fall below expectations, so I tend to keep things down to the facts and modest. Maybe I need to exaggerate a little after all, since I get passed for job offers a lot. Not sure if it's me or the economy is truly that bad.


Good. 

I can't say it's exactly common practice but I've noticed a pattern of people hiding behind faux flaws, like being too attached to their job or too punctual, or simply preferring socially acceptable ones like being overly zealous, a perfectionist, having high standards or being too serious. There are people with those traits (guilty!) but painting yourself in a light that's too flattering means more pressure and will harm you in the long run. Confidence, modesty with a pinch of flattery and reading the other person is a good way to go.

The economy is definitely bad!
While I'm waiting to return to uni, I'm having some trouble finding a good job and the unemployment rates are alarming.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

ShoreWaves said:


> Good.
> 
> I can't say it's exactly common practice but I've noticed a pattern of people hiding behind faux flaws, like being too attached to their job or too punctual, or simply preferring socially acceptable ones like being overly zealous, a perfectionist, having high standards or being too serious. There are people with those traits (guilty!) but painting yourself in a light that's too flattering means more pressure and will harm you in the long run. Confidence, modesty with a pinch of flattery and reading the other person is a good way to go.
> 
> ...




Those aren't actually flaws. They might as well just say that they have no flaws related to the job and it'd be more believable. That's always the way I go!

Which country are you from? I'm from Singapore and there are many graduates struggling to find jobs, as well as people who lost jobs. The only certain way to gain experience is to be abused in an internship, while still not being guaranteed a job after 2 years or so of service.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh, that's absolutely a good strategy!

I live in Europe and my country isn't exactly doing well, a lot of students and unemployed people are struggling even to find a modest job and the competition is high since the large majority of people tends to have similar skills and the attitude I was talking about earlier. This is why you have to be smart about it. 

Underpaid internships, call centers and fast food jobs are the most popular way to gain experience and positive feedback here, as well. I chose to be more selective but so far, I've noticed that even the most "secure" career paths like Med School, Law School and Engineering are leaving graduates in the dust.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

ShoreWaves said:


> Oh, that's absolutely a good strategy!
> 
> I live in Europe and my country isn't exactly doing well, a lot of students and unemployed people are struggling even to find a modest job and the competition is high since the large majority of people tends to have similar skills and the attitude I was talking about earlier. This is why you have to be smart about it.
> 
> Underpaid internships, call centers and fast food jobs are the most popular way to gain experience and positive feedback here, as well. I chose to be more selective but so far, I've noticed that even the most "secure" career paths like Med School, Law School and Engineering are leaving graduates in the dust.


Thanks! 

It's similar to how it is here, and every developed country has to go through that phase, I notice. Like what you mentioned in your advice earlier? 

Underpaid is better than completely unpaid. I heard of a law intern who died from overworking. I wonder why he didn't quit, it's not like they pay him and he needs the job to pay the bills. Perhaps he just wanted to die. There are simply too many graduates, and there are so many to choose from who can fit the same criteria. At the interview I went to this morning, there were about 120 candidates, and they only need to hire 20 people. So, for every hired person, there are 5 people who aren't hired. It's not easy to stand out from the crowd.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Aquamarine said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's similar to how it is here, and every developed country has to go through that phase, I notice. Like what you mentioned in your advice earlier?
> 
> Underpaid is better than completely unpaid. I heard of a law intern who died from overworking. I wonder why he didn't quit, it's not like they pay him and he needs the job to pay the bills. Perhaps he just wanted to die. There are simply too many graduates, and there are so many to choose from who can fit the same criteria. At the interview I went to this morning, there were about 120 candidates, and they only need to hire 20 people. So, for every hired person, there are 5 people who aren't hired. It's not easy to stand out from the crowd.


The trend of refusing to list any of your faults and try to make yourself look more competent than you are. So many employers nowadays tend to ignore all the candidates that seem brilliant on paper but nothing impressive or that makes them stand out. 

Underpaid is absolutely better than unpaid but only if it's worth it, given how harsh and stressful internships can be. I feel for that man, he was probably clinging to the job and thought he had no other alternatives or perhaps he didn't want to let his family and friends down. It was definitely not worth it and it just shows how poorly regarded most workers are, especially when it comes to corporate positions that can easily be replaced. It's so sad.

You're right about the presence of too many graduates.
University classrooms are jam packed, admission standards are constantly lowering to let everyone in and some majors like Economy, Teaching and Psychology are so popular, that only 1 out of 5 people being able to get the job is completely realistic.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

ShoreWaves said:


> The trend of refusing to list any of your faults and try to make yourself look more competent than you are. So many employers nowadays tend to ignore all the candidates that seem brilliant on paper but nothing impressive or that makes them stand out.
> 
> Underpaid is absolutely better than unpaid but only if it's worth it, given how harsh and stressful internships can be. I feel for that man, he was probably clinging to the job and thought he had no other alternatives or perhaps he didn't want to let his family and friends down. It was definitely not worth it and it just shows how poorly regarded most workers are, especially when it comes to corporate positions that can easily be replaced. It's so sad.
> 
> ...


Well, ultimately, wouldn't the main criteria of hiring people be about finding someone who can do the job, as well as stick around for some time instead of job-hop?

The worst thing is, apparently seniors will push their work tot the intern, and they aren't allowed to say no or too scared to. That's right, they treat employees as disposable resources instead of human beings, I suppose. I also hate it when people say "Stop complaining, you're lucky to have a job.", and then there is disheartening news of some intern who died from overworking or an employee who commits suicide from workplace stress. Really, which is more worth it, the internship or one's life? Though I hope not all companies are like that. Unfortunately good bosses can't last long for some reason or another.

It's not even like education is cheap, I suppose universities admit any student with money these days to keep their profits coming in, and are getting less concerned about quality of education and graduates. Can't blame them for trying to stay afloat financially in this difficult economy, but when it comes to corruption for good results then they've gone too far. 

I used to study in a private international academy, and half of the 40 students in my class cannot even string together a simple coherent sentence in English, and yet they're studying for their Bachelors. Some of them had to pay some Masters or Doctorate graduate to do their assignments in order to pass. What was most infuriating was that they get the same results as I did (as did the others who did the work personally). They probably were forced by their parents to study at this level when they're not ready for it. I think it's a recipe for disaster when their employers realise that their results do not represent actual knowledge or work being done, especially in industries and training meant for safety and security.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Aquamarine said:


> *Those aren't actually flaws. They might as well just say that they have no flaws related to the job and it'd be more believable. That's always the way I go!*
> 
> Which country are you from? I'm from Singapore and there are many graduates struggling to find jobs, as well as people who lost jobs. The only certain way to gain experience is to be abused in an internship, while still not being guaranteed a job after 2 years or so of service.


That's certainly better than lying, but sometimes employers want you to tell them at least one weakness so that you can show that you reflect about yourself and want to improve. The trick is to mention a "weakness" and then say "But I don't really see it as a weakness". Then go on to say either of these "It's more like a target." (and tell them what you are going to do to improve it, e.g. you are going to observer your colleagues and learn from them) or say why it is actually a strength, e.g. "I suppose one could say that I work slowly, but actually that's because I'm very conscientious and I'd rather do it right once than have to correct it afterwards."


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Aquamarine said:


> Well, ultimately, wouldn't the main criteria of hiring people be about finding someone who can do the job, as well as stick around for some time instead of job-hop?
> 
> The worst thing is, apparently seniors will push their work tot the intern, and they aren't allowed to say no or too scared to. That's right, they treat employees as disposable resources instead of human beings, I suppose. I also hate it when people say "Stop complaining, you're lucky to have a job.", and then there is disheartening news of some intern who died from overworking or an employee who commits suicide from workplace stress. Really, which is more worth it, the internship or one's life? Though I hope not all companies are like that. Unfortunately good bosses can't last long for some reason or another.
> 
> ...


Of course it should be.
But it's disheartening to see that too many fakers and inflated CVs are throwing shade on the actually prepared candidates that apply for the same position.

Dying for your job, especially a throwaway job, should never be considered acceptable and yet it happens all the time. The public eye is all on unemployment and economy lows but I've never heard any complaints about the poor treatment employees and interns and no one seems to be fazed by deaths on the workplace or the growth of suicides rate. It works for them, it makes the world go round, so not only people aren't horrified but they feel justified in their thinking that an unpaid job is better than none and "death happens". But I don't want to generalize since there are good bosses and my family is an example of people rising up while still being fair.

Exactly! Education is not cheap by any means yet all Universities (both private and public) never have a shortage of students, most of whom cannot even speak _basic_ English and barely graduated out of high school. Now, I'm all for giving everyone a chance and the benefit of doubt but some of them are only there to kill time and party with their parents' money and others, like you said, seem forced to be there.

Yet many, if not most, of these people will be directly competing against you in your field of choice and a potential boss will assume you have the same qualities and the same degree of knowledge as them. 
That's why you have to prove yourself and why it takes effort.


----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

ShoreWaves said:


> Of course it should be.
> But it's disheartening to see that too many fakers and inflated CVs are throwing shade on the actually prepared candidates that apply for the same position.
> 
> Dying for your job, especially a throwaway job, should never be considered acceptable and yet it happens all the time. The public eye is all on unemployment and economy lows but I've never heard any complaints about the poor treatment employees and interns and no one seems to be fazed by deaths on the workplace or the growth of suicides rate. It works for them, it makes the world go round, so not only people aren't horrified but they feel justified in their thinking that an unpaid job is better than none and "death happens". But I don't want to generalize since there are good bosses and my family is an example of people rising up while still being fair.
> ...


That's why I feel discouraged. It feels like being a genuine, truthful and someone willing to learn is never enough. I'm just not good with flattery, so I never quite stand out in the whole bunch of candidates. Do the interviewers just like hearing flattering words or what?

That's right. What's more important, being alive or the job? These are people who lack empathy towards others' welfare, as long as theirs are well taken care of. They'll only complain when they are affected. I'm not sure how an unpaid job is any better from no job, unless one is trying to accumulate experience, but still, it's not a permit to abuse interns and employees. That's right, generalising just isn't fair to those who play fair.

Even the most hardworking student will struggle if they do not even have a fundamental understanding of the language that the course is being taught in. That's why it's crucial to take everything step-by-step. They have the right to spend their time the way they like, but their work should be their own or it will be unfair to others who really work hard to complete the coursework.

That's right.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

FlaviaGemina said:


> That's certainly better than lying, but sometimes employers want you to tell them at least one weakness so that you can show that you reflect about yourself and want to improve. The trick is to mention a "weakness" and then say "But I don't really see it as a weakness". Then go on to say either of these "It's more like a target." (and tell them what you are going to do to improve it, e.g. you are going to observer your colleagues and learn from them) or say why it is actually a strength, e.g. "I suppose one could say that I work slowly, but actually that's because I'm very conscientious and I'd rather do it right once than have to correct it afterwards."


Well, I have plenty of weaknesses to choose from, like lack of experience for instance. I see, so this is the answer that they actually want to hear.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Aquamarine said:


> That's why I feel discouraged. It feels like being a genuine, truthful and someone willing to learn is never enough. I'm just not good with flattery, so I never quite stand out in the whole bunch of candidates. Do the interviewers just like hearing flattering words or what?
> 
> That's right. What's more important, being alive or the job? These are people who lack empathy towards others' welfare, as long as theirs are well taken care of. They'll only complain when they are affected. I'm not sure how an unpaid job is any better from no job, unless one is trying to accumulate experience, but still, it's not a permit to abuse interns and employees. That's right, generalising just isn't fair to those who play fair.
> 
> ...


I know what you're feeling and I wish you didn't have to.
Even as someone who is quite good at making an impression, there are always times in which you feel disillusioned or frustrated because all of your effort went straight to nothing. Those feelings are normal and understandable though not easy to deal with.

Yes, it's a definite lack of empathy combined with a materialistic world view.
Having a job, even a ridiculously humble one, makes people feel more confident. They feel like fitting right into society's standards and even though the salary might be minimal, it still brings them security or could bring precious experience.
Most people seek approval, myself included, so making a lot of sacrifices and taking a million steps might give them the illusion of going further in life. But if you end ruining your health, wouldn't all of that have been useless? Smarts steps are better than too many steps.

That said, empathy and a humane vision are incredibly needed at the moment.
I wish our respective Governments would work actively to actively improve workplace circumstances.

To be fair, English is not the first language of my country nor the one lessons are usually taught in.
But living in 2014 and being unable to communicate while traveling abroad or read international material is a bit unwise.
Many universities (especially public ones) are incredibly disorganized too so it's not too hard to imagine how lost and confused a freshman might be. But still, they should learn to pick their priorities in life.
Still, if you study, take chances and act at your best, I'm quite sure that all of your efforts and hard work will lead you far in life.

You sound extremely well read and likeable, I'm sure you will be fine. : )


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

ShoreWaves said:


> I know what you're feeling and I wish you didn't have to.
> Even as someone who is quite good at making an impression, there are always times in which you feel disillusioned or frustrated because all of your effort went straight to nothing. Those feelings are normal and understandable though not easy to deal with.
> 
> Yes, it's a definite lack of empathy combined with a materialistic world view.
> ...


I'm sorry if you felt the same way too. We're in the same boat I guess.

Usually it's not personal, though I tend to go for small companies and it is a one-on-one interview (usually I am the only candidate or I compete with very few). Oftentimes when I was rejected and it does feel like it is something personal. I don't feel so bad for a group interview, as they've plenty to choose from, so it's understandable if I am not the best.

I think the problem is with society's "standards" and forcing everyone to fit in, as well as quickness to judge without knowing the situation.

I was stuck with that mindset too, but I realise that we are not going anywhere, and the rat race doesn't really matter because everything we've achieved is short-term and living in the future is stupid because we can die anytime. It's not to say that having money is not an important goal, but it should not be the main goal of life. There are other things and people that matter too, and one should decide for themselves what and who they are.

That's right. I hope they do genuinely care for the citizen's well-being.

Well, if your main language is another, then they have to at least have a minimum basic understanding of the language. It is. I wasn't in my best when I was studying because I dealt with ADHD, depression and bullying, and I constantly felt that I have more potential than being a C student, because I have ever achieved all As before for a couple of years. Though I did work for what I have achieved. Not as hard as I could potentially have, but at least I didn't cheat and I take pride in that at least.

Thank you! :blushed: Most are from life experiences as well as listening to my parents' advice, as for being likeable I have a knack of offending people due to having unpopular opinions, but occasionally I meet someone empathetic and understanding like you, and I can instantly connect on both an intellectual and emotional level. Thank you, I am sure you will be fine too.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Aquamarine said:


> I'm sorry if you felt the same way too. We're in the same boat I guess.
> 
> Usually it's not personal, though I tend to go for small companies and it is a one-on-one interview (usually I am the only candidate or I compete with very few). Oftentimes when I was rejected and it does feel like it is something personal. I don't feel so bad for a group interview, as they've plenty to choose from, so it's understandable if I am not the best.
> 
> ...


I think that everyone has felt that way at least once, we're humans.

I'm trying to pursue a different path of life but while I was temporarily job hopping, I usually chose companies and offers that would suit me and offer me the chance to improve and move forward. Small business usually are harder to get into but very welcoming and more personal so you've made a good choice.

Money, status and security matter a lot to me but not to the point of ruining my physical and mental health, though obsessive and stubborn as I am, they might. But we're talking about dream careers not an unpaid internship!

School years are always hard, especially if you are already struggling with other issues. But being able to leave them behind does make you feel stronger, doesn't it?  You have been through a lot and I'm really sorry it happened but you were still able to hold on and not many people can claim to do that. My own breakdown was mostly my fault, there were other factors but I chose to deal with my own problems and failures and gladly it was hard but nothing I couldn't solve. Not being a teenager helps too. :tongue:

Most people feel like they were never at their best during middle or high school and usually they're right.
When you're young and you haven't properly learned how to be aware of your potential and limits and how to become a better person, it's really easily to fall into traps. But you learn and mature so it's not a waste of time.

Awwww thanks! I don't believe you offend people as much as you think, you should be kinder to yourself.
Do you mind if I ask you about your type? I'm curious to see if my impression is right.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Aquamarine said:


> No specific job, I just go for anything I can get, from retail associate jobs, F & B service, administrative assistants and flight attendant (which seems to discriminate me for wearing glasses and having freckles on my face, or I just have really poor speech). I have a degree in business studies (which is virtually useless in the workplace) and only 6 months of retail experience at the moment.


Make a list of traits that would be useful in the position you are interviewing for. Then work threw the list considering if you possess each trait. Now with the traits that you know you possess consider how you can spin your work experience and business degree as evidence for these traits.

Sorry, that's all I got.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

ShoreWaves said:


> I think that everyone has felt that way at least once, we're humans.
> 
> I'm trying to pursue a different path of life but while I was temporarily job hopping, I usually chose companies and offers that would suit me and offer me the chance to improve and move forward. Small business usually are harder to get into but very welcoming and more personal so you've made a good choice.
> 
> ...


That's true, you have a point. 

What new direction are you going towards? Usually companies are secretive until the day I attend the interview. Sometimes, all looks ok until I start working, and I see all the issues, but I try not to let them bother me because they're only temporary.

There won't be any point in achieving anything if you can't enjoy it after ruining your health and life in the process of its pursuit. That's a healthy outlook, and money isn't the sole goal by itself. Life is short, don't take anything too hard. In the process, your happiness throughout the process matters a lot as well.

It does, and I did consider suicide a few times, and nearly did. What difficulty did you face and how did you overcome it? Yeah, hard with all the hormones and stuff.
Well, being accepted is everything for a teen. That's right, it's a time to learn without getting in legal trouble.

Well, it has lots to do with presenting my non-politically-correct opinions in the wrong place at the wrong time, to the wrong people. Moreover this happened in a forum where people takes everything too seriously and lash out at anybody who disagrees. I find myself slowly adopting their easily-agitated ways and deviating from my normal self, so I decided to leave the forum. So I offend less people now.

I am an INTP, socionics tritype 4w5, 2w3, 7w6. What's your impression about me like?

On an unrelated note, I see that you play Game of Thrones Ascent too.  I don't play frequently anymore, kind of lost my patience with it since it's rather slow with lots of waiting time.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

consciousness said:


> Make a list of traits that would be useful in the position you are interviewing for. Then work threw the list considering if you possess each trait. Now with the traits that you know you possess consider how you can spin your work experience and business degree as evidence for these traits.
> 
> Sorry, that's all I got.


Thanks for your advice.

It's ok. Any advice, no matter how little or how much is welcome.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Aquamarine said:


> That's true, you have a point.
> 
> What new direction are you going towards? Usually companies are secretive until the day I attend the interview. Sometimes, all looks ok until I start working, and I see all the issues, but I try not to let them bother me because they're only temporary.
> 
> ...


I plan to return to University, I've always been in love with the idea of either teaching or working in the medical field and I'm currently considering Law School and other suggestions. I'm still very young so I feel like it's the right choice. I've been working mostly in clothing stores, hotels/entertainment and with children.

This is really beautiful and I mean it. Being an extreme perfectionist, I felt like spiraling down and letting go when I first didn't feel like I was on the right path, overworking myself (although on "good" jobs) to make up for it. But it really isn't worth it, you have to plan smartly and you have to do what your heart and mind suggest.

I'd rather not say but thank you for concern but I'm glad that you've managed to make the best out of an unbearable situation.

I had an inkling you might be one, it feels like cheating to tell you after the act's out of the bag but it's true. Mostly since we're opposites and i somehow admire your spontaneity and honesty, I'm always so planned and restrained that I feel like I'm a walking PR management office haha.

Oh I don't play the game, I simply looked for a house Tyrell signature.
But it sounds really interesting, perhaps I should give it a try!


----------



## Forever Jung (Sep 27, 2011)

I would suggest listing some of your achievements rather than characteristics. Talking about experiences is better both because you are substantiating your claims with evidence (rather than saying that you are reliable and dedicated - you can talk about a time when you went above your duties to ensure a task was completed because someone went sick at late notice and you stepped in...) and because you can easily fill 30 seconds or longer by recounting them via the STAR method.

Which is,
S-Situation. What happened.
T-Task. What you were tasked with doing.
A-Action. The action you took (which usually goes above and beyond the task)
R-Result. What was the result of your actions.

Take a bit of time too and consider how your skills and experiences are transferable and relevant to this job. Just because you don't have much on-paper experience doesn't mean you haven't done valuable things which demonstrate your ability to do this job.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Aquamarine said:


> I have always fumbled with this question as I have nothing to back up my claims. I have little experience so I cannot guarantee that I can bring the company x number of clients per year, or $x of profit annually, neither do I know how profitable I am.
> 
> I only have a testimonial letter from my previous boss to backup whatever I say on an interview. The answer I plan to say when asked is, "The compliment people give me most frequently is that I am a diligent, reliable and trustworthy employee." However, I need more details to fill in as most interviewers expect me to at least speak for half a minute, and I don't wish to lie. Other than this, I looked through what teachers describe me as in report cards, but these testimonials are vague, can be used to describe more than 25% of the students in my class and they don't describe me well anyway.
> 
> How should I come up with a more detailed answer to this?


What are you good at? What interests/skills do you have that make you a potential asset to an employer? Talk about that.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I've never had an interview in my life, so I wouldn't know. Perhaps talk about interests and any related community/volunteer work you have done?


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

ShoreWaves said:


> I plan to return to University, I've always been in love with the idea of either teaching or working in the medical field and I'm currently considering Law School and other suggestions. I'm still very young so I feel like it's the right choice. I've been working mostly in clothing stores, hotels/entertainment and with children.
> 
> This is really beautiful and I mean it. Being an extreme perfectionist, I felt like spiraling down and letting go when I first didn't feel like I was on the right path, overworking myself (although on "good" jobs) to make up for it. But it really isn't worth it, you have to plan smartly and you have to do what your heart and mind suggest.
> 
> ...


I hope your pursuit will be successful! 

What's beautiful? Well, you got to see Frozen to learn how to Let It Go. :laughing: Nobody is fully sure of ourselves, so don't worry. As long as you're doing what's morally right as well as instinctively right for you, there's nothing to worry about.

All right. Yeah, that's the positive side of something negative I faced, I supposed.

Not at all.  Well, I admire people who are planned and restrained since I am terrible at it, though what fun is it to be always like that? Some fun is ok.

It's on Facebook, Disruptorbeam (linked to FB) and Kongregate. Hope you like it!


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Forever Jung said:


> I would suggest listing some of your achievements rather than characteristics. Talking about experiences is better both because you are substantiating your claims with evidence (rather than saying that you are reliable and dedicated - you can talk about a time when you went above your duties to ensure a task was completed because someone went sick at late notice and you stepped in...) and because you can easily fill 30 seconds or longer by recounting them via the STAR method.
> 
> Which is,
> S-Situation. What happened.
> ...


This is good, because I have such experiences so there is something good to say about regarding this, therefore much more to talk about and to highlight my small achievements which may still be valuable experience for the current job.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Aquamarine said:


> I hope your pursuit will be successful!
> 
> What's beautiful? Well, you got to see Frozen to learn how to Let It Go. :laughing: Nobody is fully sure of ourselves, so don't worry. As long as you're doing what's morally right as well as instinctively right for you, there's nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I hope your job hunting goes just as well. roud:

I love Frozen and Let it Go is a lovely song!
I love Disney movies in general, I've probably watched almost all of them.

Sometimes I'm not nearly as restrained as I wish I was, especially when feelings are on the line.
But then I end up being exaggeratedly deliberate and planned to retaliate, there's no way to win haha.

Thanks, I'll check it sometimes.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

ShoreWaves said:


> Thank you! I hope your job hunting goes just as well. roud:
> 
> I love Frozen and Let it Go is a lovely song!
> I love Disney movies in general, I've probably watched almost all of them.
> ...


I just got accepted for a job, but I am not confirmed yet.

Yep, I didn't watch all, but the newer ones are pretty good, especially since they're not simply direct adaptations of fairy tales.

How so?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Aquamarine said:


> I just got accepted for a job, but I am not confirmed yet.
> 
> Yep, I didn't watch all, but the newer ones are pretty good, especially since they're not simply direct adaptations of fairy tales.
> 
> How so?


Aw, let me know how if they confirm you.

Frozen is based on a Danish fairytale but I agree, I like how more personal and less rigid their adaptations are becoming! But I still prefer their old animation style.

Probably because I'm _too much_ of a perfectionist and a people pleaser, I should be a bit kinder to myself.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

ShoreWaves said:


> Aw, let me know how if they confirm you.
> 
> Frozen is based on a Danish fairytale but I agree, I like how more personal and less rigid their adaptations are becoming! But I still prefer their old animation style.
> 
> Probably because I'm _too much_ of a perfectionist and a people pleaser, I should be a bit kinder to myself.


All right.

I know, though it's changed quite drastically from the original story. Well, it's possible to do adaptations in the old animation style.

That's right. Everyone offends someone in their lives, but as long as it's not blatant betrayal, they'll probably forget quickly. Just do what's right.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh you're right, sometimes I have to stop and remind myself that making mistakes isn't the end of the world and some people would get offended no matter what you said. 
Thanks for the encouragement, I'll keep it in mind!


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

My Management professor in college stressed that we use new terms like "knowledge worker". Aparently it is an insinuation that you are adaptable with the changing work scene and are able to think through possibilities, perhaps before/if they even happen.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I hate that question because I hate having to sell myself to people. It feels really fake and almost as if I'm bragging or being arrogant.

But yeah, no doubt it's important to know how to do.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

That's just a neutral opening question, it's polite conversation. You don't have to stress about it. Can be something like "My name is ..., I'm ... years old, I'm from ... originally but live in ..., I have ... kids, I like these hobbies/sports". Then you can politely ask for some background on the person opposite you as well. It's just getting comfortable. Don't stretch this part out too much.

Don't feel like you need to prove yourself then and there. It's not an invitation to start spouting random strengths/experiences, or otherwise prove what an amazing person you are. An employer has a problem that he wants solved or a task that needs to be completed. That's why he's hiring someone. Find out what it is, as much as possible beforehand and only talk about things relevant for the job, no-one likes their time being wasted (especially not managers).


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Usually when they ask this at the beginning of an interview is for the person to present himself or herself in a brief resumed way when it comes to what he or she has done. For example, if you are a fresh graduate then you can say what course you took, how long you took it, your favorite subjects, when did you graduate and what you are looking for right now. If you have work experience like part times then you can mention them too. And if you are experienced then you can say that you graduated at year x, took the y course of z years, and then talk about your job or jobs and then what you are looking for right now.

Talking about what you like to do in your free time in the end can be good too as it feels friendly as long as you don't tell too much details.

You don't have to make any impressive speech, although you need to keep in mind that the interviewer is there to know your overall profile as a professional and not there for a dating website or make friends so too much derailment to personal details are a waste of time. Usually I only tell people about my hobbies if they ask me what I like to do in my free time.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

AriesLilith said:


> Usually when they ask this at the beginning of an interview is for the person to present himself or herself in a brief resumed way when it comes to what he or she has done. For example, if you are a fresh graduate then you can say what course you took, how long you took it, your favorite subjects, when did you graduate and what you are looking for right now. If you have work experience like part times then you can mention them too. And if you are experienced then you can say that you graduated at year x, took the y course of z years, and then talk about your job or jobs and then what you are looking for right now.
> 
> Talking about what you like to do in your free time in the end can be good too as it feels friendly as long as you don't tell too much details.
> 
> You don't have to make any impressive speech, although you need to keep in mind that the interviewer is there to know your overall profile as a professional and not there for a dating website or make friends so too much derailment to personal details are a waste of time. Usually I only tell people about my hobbies if they ask me what I like to do in my free time.


What I don't get is, what exactly has one's hobbies got to do with suitability for the job position? It would make more sense to get every employee to do an MBTI test at the interview.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Aquamarine said:


> What I don't get is, what exactly has one's hobbies got to do with suitability for the job position? It would make more sense to get every employee to do an MBTI test at the interview.


It's probably to see how "friendly" you are, to know your social skills and such. As a developer I work in teams, and I might also talk with the clients, so being friendly and nice to talk with is valued.

I've heard of something called the elevator test - is this person someone you'd not be bored if you are both trapped at an elevator alone?

Well something like this lol. Honestly I feel like nowadays programmers needs to be perfect in everything besides coding. :S Many programmers are introverts so it's actually annoying to be demanded of everything. I'm perfectly capable of communicating with my team or whoever I need to get the job done, without making friends with all of them!


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

AriesLilith said:


> It's probably to see how "friendly" you are, to know your social skills and such. As a developer I work in teams, and I might also talk with the clients, so being friendly and nice to talk with is valued.
> 
> I've heard of something called the elevator test - is this person someone you'd not be bored if you are both trapped at an elevator alone?
> 
> Well something like this lol. Honestly I feel like nowadays programmers needs to be perfect in everything besides coding. :S Many programmers are introverts so it's actually annoying to be demanded of everything. I'm perfectly capable of communicating with my team or whoever I need to get the job done, without making friends with all of them!


I see. I guess this is the second reason that I keep failing interviews. I'm just not talkative enough, not even for a job at a fast food restaurant.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Aquamarine said:


> I see. I guess this is the second reason that I keep failing interviews. I'm just not talkative enough, not even for a job at a fast food restaurant.


Good social skills and friendly people most of the time are very valued, and so developing at least some confidence and friendliness is very important. I have also failed some interviews due to my social skills, and have put efforts in being better. Actually many people are not good at this so don't worry too much.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

AriesLilith said:


> Good social skills and friendly people most of the time are very valued, and so developing at least some confidence and friendliness is very important. I have also failed some interviews due to my social skills, and have put efforts in being better. Actually many people are not good at this so don't worry too much.


I think it's going to take some time to improve social skills, though in the meantime, do you suggest any jobs that require little social skills to go by?


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Aquamarine said:


> I think it's going to take some time to improve social skills, though in the meantime, do you suggest any jobs that require little social skills to go by?


I used to think that programming required little social skills lol but it seems that nowadays things changed.  Not sure about other fields. I do try to get myself into happier mood when I go to an interview in order to sound more energetic and motivated lol.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

AriesLilith said:


> I used to think that programming required little social skills lol but it seems that nowadays things changed.  Not sure about other fields. I do try to get myself into happier mood when I go to an interview in order to sound more energetic and motivated lol.


That's unfortunate for us introverts. Does it help you a lot when you feel happier during an interview, and how do you do so?


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Aquamarine said:


> That's unfortunate for us introverts. Does it help you a lot when you feel happier during an interview, and how do you do so?


Usually I like socializing and talking to people, so I try to think that it'll be fun and fine. Preparing myself and planning certain talks (like how should I talk about my career overall experience and how I'd present myself, and prepare my technical knowledge to remember the technologies I've worked with in case I'm going to a technical interview) also helps since I would feel more confident.

I try to smile and be friendly and I feel better if the other person also starts to be friendly. I still am aware that I can't be too friendly or reveal anything that would work against myself (not telling them that I'm actually an introvert since it sounds like I might have interaction issues even if it's not the case).

Also, I try to focus on the other person as well. How is he or she seeing me? What's his or her emotional state?
Also, I know what I want for my career and I like talking what I'm passionate about, so since I'm there to talk about what I do, I end up feeling motivated.

And try not to make it too strict and formal. Friendliness and some smile every now and then is nice. You should maintain your professional image but also show that you'e a friendly human being. They are there to see if you know your stuffs as a professional, and if you are a team and friendly person so you are not problematic when interacting with others. So you don't need to impress with crazy extrovert charm, just show them that you are professional and friendly/approachable. 

Also, they want to know how you handle potential stressing situations like interviews so that you'd be capable of handling situations in which requires posture (for example, if the position requires meetings and talking to clients then they'd want to know if you can handle normal presentations or talks). I tend to screw up my speech in some times if I get stressed and my mind goes blank, although I've improved and then I also use sense of humor that can show how I can handle small mistakes naturally instead of stressing out. It also appeals to some understanding from others and they don't mind unless I fail more times lol.


In the end, just be friendly and approachable with the right amount of professionalism and seriousness. Think in the other person's perspective - if you are interviewing and talking to someone, would you feel more comfortable with a generally nice person or an emotionless person?


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Perhaps slightly off-topic, but it pertains to interviews

-has anyone ever tried beta blockers before an interview?

OR,

- has anyone ever tried beta blockers at all?

Can you please speak about your experiences on them.


----------



## steffy (Aug 21, 2012)

You cannot be 2 and a 4-- sure, they are related because 2 goes to 4 in integration and 4 goes to 2 in disintegration, but they are both heart/image types (you can only have one) and you listed no gut types eg 1, 8, or 9. And wow, Being an intp 7 is extremely rare as well!.. have a look into it or silly enneagram enthusiasts like myself will eat you alive  @Aquamarine


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

steffy said:


> You cannot be 2 and a 4-- sure, they are related because 2 goes to 4 in integration and 4 goes to 2 in disintegration, but they are both heart/image types (you can only have one) and you listed no gut types eg 1, 8, or 9. And wow, Being an intp 7 is extremely rare as well!.. have a look into it or silly enneagram enthusiasts like myself will eat you alive  @_Aquamarine_


I never seem to get any 1, 8 or 9 in my results. How do I get my proper results?


----------



## steffy (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/dotest.php
Free Enneagram Personality Test
@Aquamarine

I usually recommend these, but getting familiar with each type and wings helped me after taking tests and getting accurate results.doing the full RHETI would get you accuracy but they make you pay and that's just bs, so after I got with the tests and experimented a few times with different ones (very 5w6 of me ha) then I found what types I related with fairly easily. Enneagram is tricky because when you're in either bad or great mental health it turns up as your integrated or disintegrated type. Anywho let me know what turns up you've got me curious what it will be


----------



## iHeartCats (Jun 19, 2014)

Aquamarine said:


> I have always fumbled with this question as I have nothing to back up my claims. I have little experience so I cannot guarantee that I can bring the company x number of clients per year, or $x of profit annually, neither do I know how profitable I am.
> 
> I only have a testimonial letter from my previous boss to backup whatever I say on an interview. The answer I plan to say when asked is, "The compliment people give me most frequently is that I am a diligent, reliable and trustworthy employee." However, I need more details to fill in as most interviewers expect me to at least speak for half a minute, and I don't wish to lie. Other than this, I looked through what teachers describe me as in report cards, but these testimonials are vague, can be used to describe more than 25% of the students in my class and they don't describe me well anyway.
> 
> How should I come up with a more detailed answer to this?


Simple really, when they say "Tell me about yourself.", you ask them "Whatcha wanna know?", or use the more formal version "What exactly are you interested in?" (be sure to be extra confident when asking, to make them know that you have a multitude of skills, so they need to ask more specific questions if they want you to single out the exact skills that they are looking for.)

If they have some common sense they should reply with "I'm interested in this or that", so you tell them more about that, and it would make both sides benefit from the conversation.


----------



## Desiderium (Jan 31, 2014)

"No."


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

steffy said:


> http://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/dotest.php
> Free Enneagram Personality Test
> @_Aquamarine_
> 
> I usually recommend these, but getting familiar with each type and wings helped me after taking tests and getting accurate results.doing the full RHETI would get you accuracy but they make you pay and that's just bs, so after I got with the tests and experimented a few times with different ones (very 5w6 of me ha) then I found what types I related with fairly easily. Enneagram is tricky because when you're in either bad or great mental health it turns up as your integrated or disintegrated type. Anywho let me know what turns up you've got me curious what it will be


For this time, I get this result:
Type 9 - 9.3
Type 6 - 9
Type 5 - 8.7
Type 4 - 8
Type 7 - 7
Type 1 - 3
Type 8 - 2.3

Wing 6w5 - 13.4
Wing 5w6 - 13.2
Wing 5w4 - 12.7
Wing 6w7 - 12.5
Wing 4w5 - 12.4
Wing 7w6 - 11.5
Wing 9w1 - 10.8
Wing 9w8 - 10.5
Wing 4w3 - 9
Wing 7w8 - 8.2
Wing 1w9 - 7.7
Wing 8w9 - 7
Wing 8w7 - 5.8
Wing 1w2 - 5

So, which are my tritypes? I'm confused.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

iHeartCats said:


> Simple really, when they say "Tell me about yourself.", you ask them "Whatcha wanna know?", or use the more formal version "What exactly are you interested in?" (be sure to be extra confident when asking, to make them know that you have a multitude of skills, so they need to ask more specific questions if they want you to single out the exact skills that they are looking for.)
> 
> If they have some common sense they should reply with "I'm interested in this or that", so you tell them more about that, and it would make both sides benefit from the conversation.


This is a straightforward solution. Thanks!


----------



## steffy (Aug 21, 2012)

@Aquamarine my guess is 459, specifically 5w6 4w5 9w8... Maybe have a look at the individual tritype descriptions and try to confirm or disconfirm them... Sorry i wasnt much help lol.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

My career counselors always told me to sum up the information on your resume and try not to introduce as much information outside that. Also, to keep it brief.
(Also, I've always hated that question because there's so much more to me then that stupid document that's been edited to get a job.)


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

steffy said:


> @_Aquamarine_ my guess is 459, specifically 5w6 4w5 9w8... Maybe have a look at the individual tritype descriptions and try to confirm or disconfirm them... Sorry i wasnt much help lol.


9w1, maybe, but I don't see myself as a 9w8. Anyway, thanks for your help


----------

